# Il mio strumento musicale preferito/Il mio musicista preferito



## Hellseven (1 Ottobre 2014)

Uagliò, vi ho aperto un'autostrada; sbizzarriamoci !:up:


----------



## lolapal (1 Ottobre 2014)

Il mio strumento musicale preferito è la voce (già ) e lei è l'assoluto!

[video=youtube;Qh83z5vIP0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh83z5vIP0w[/video]


----------



## LucyLiu (1 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;lsdp0HZ5SOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsdp0HZ5SOQ[/video]



e lo strumento è il violino


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

Troppi.


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Troppi.



In effetti. Ma inizia con uno ...


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

chitarra e l'armonica a bocca (Mundharmonika) ... 


[video=youtube;KuX5NTy2dXI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuX5NTy2dXI[/video]



sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> In effetti. Ma inizia con uno ...


Per un periodo assai lungo non ho avuto realmente un chitarrista preferito. MI piace tanto di tanti. Ma ad una certa ho scoperto sto tizio e devo dire che anche se non apprezzo realmente quello che ha fatto negli ultimi tempi è sempre una spanna sopra gli altri. Molto sottostimato.

[video=youtube;zufHKr2iJ8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zufHKr2iJ8w[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (1 Ottobre 2014)

Io adoro il pianoforte e invidio tantissimo chi è in grado di suonarlo.

Sui musicisti sono una capra. Mi rendo conto di non avere né un musicista né un genere musicale davvero preferito.
Posso incantarmi ad ascoltare un brano di musica classica di cui non conosco nemmeno l'autore (per assoluta ignoranza in materia), come allo stesso modo posso incantarmi ad ascoltare un normale brano di musica pop.
Con la musica sono estremamente umorale, il che fa sì che alla maggior parte dei momenti belli o brutti della mia esistenza sia legata una  musica.
Ne deriva che esistono musiche oggettivamente bellissime che non posso neppure tollerare perché mi rievocano cose o periodi spiacevoli, come anche musiche insulse che posso rovere irresistibili in quanto collegate a cose o periodi super.


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2014)

Strumenti: alla fin fine sono d'accordo con Sienne, quelli più vicini al mio cuore sono chitarra e armonica, anche se subisco molto il fascino del violino...

Musicisti: in realtà non ho mai avuto strumentisti preferiti. Ho un grande rispetto per i "virtuosi", ma la mia ammirazione è sempre andata principalmente agli autori quindi a chi scrive musica e testi.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Uagliò, vi ho aperto un'autostrada; sbizzarriamoci !:up:


Strumenti sono due:
L'organo per due ragioni:
Può tenere i suoni lunghi a piacimento.
E' politimbrico e anzi ogni organo a canne è un insieme politimbrico a sè stante, da cui la curiosità insaziabile di provare sempre nuove sensazioni uditive. Ogni organo poi non parla la voce di chi lo suona, ma sempre e solo di chi lo ha costruito, per cui rimani spasmodicamente alla ricerca di un organo che parli della tua voce. 
E ne sono arcisicuro nel 2003 l'ho stanato al tempio Don Bosco di Asti, l'organo che parla della mia voce. 
E fatalità tra me e il costruttore vige tutt'ora un rapporto come di padre in figlio.

Come secondo strumento io ho un amore viscerale per il violoncello.
Da sempre ahimè io sono molto sensibile a certe frequenze a scapito di altre.

Non sopporto molto i toni acuti, ma sono affascinato da quelli morbidi e gravi...

Ciò si traduce in una mia totale idiosincrasia verso certi voci femminili, non sopporto le donne con la voce fina e acuta...ma adoro le contralto. 
[video=youtube;UbMALYLvzZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbMALYLvzZc[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2014)

Per quanto si pensi erroneamente io mio musicista preferito non è Bach...
Ma Gustav Mahler

Poi se a cantare e la Christa mi dà di quelle sensazioni incredibili...
[video=youtube;l3yh3fEOpao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3yh3fEOpao[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Gretsch White Falcon*

Dio che bella ....


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Fender Jazz Precision*

The groovemaster ....


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Marshall amplifiers and cabinets*

Il mitico "muro di Marshall"


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Ludwig drums*

La mitica custom di Bonzo: RIP 



E ora : let the band play on !


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Ottobre 2014)

Ma quindi stumento musicale preferito non tanto come categoria ma come modello?


----------



## Tubarao (2 Ottobre 2014)

Il bonghetto.


----------



## JON (2 Ottobre 2014)

Mollo questa e mene vado...prima che mi menate.
Il LAUNCHPAD. :im-ok:


[video=youtube;kXpn8thEGbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXpn8thEGbE[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Ottobre 2014)

Al momento la mia preferita.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quindi stumento musicale preferito non tanto come categoria ma come modello?


Joey, come ci gira, ad cacchium, liberi. Tutto quello che ci piace.
Comunque ieri ti chiedevo come pensavi di fare Slash con una chitarra classica ovviamente non per sminuire la tua chitarra classica (anche io ho iniziato con quella, fallendo anche lì miseramente) ma solo per dire che in realtà la tecnica dell'una potrebbe non riusltare per nulla utile per la'tra e viceversa.
Almeno così mi è stato detto e mi è parso di capire ma non sono un musicista.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al momento la mia preferita.


Sinuosa e affascinanate come una bella donna: cos'è?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

*amico fraterno*

io no non suono la chitarra, suono il faluto dolce pero


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io no non suono la chitarra, suono il faluto dolce pero


E suoni tutto'ora? Ti eserciti? Ti rilassa?


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E suoni tutto'ora? Ti eserciti? Ti rilassa?



non mi rilassa manco un po perche io voglio sempre fare piu cose insieme e allora capirai che suonare il flauto e voler fumare una canna non e' l ideale 
ma si suono ancora e mi esercito ...ultiamente mi sono riarrangiata game of thrones 
e' carina la flauto


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non mi rilassa manco un po perche io voglio sempre fare piu cose insieme e allora capirai che suonare il flauto e voler fumare una canna non e' l ideale
> ma si suono ancora e mi esercito ...ultiamente mi sono riarrangiata game of thrones
> e' carina la flauto


Ma le canne non aiutano a suonare meglio? Chiedo, in quanto la leggenda narra che i musicisti stanno spesso fatti perché aiuta la performance e la creatività ...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma le canne non aiutano a suonare meglio? Chiedo, in quanto la leggenda narra che i musicisti stanno spesso fatti perché aiuta la performance e la creatività ...


si ma non credo il flauto, perche ti serve fiato....e io lo spreco con la canna...e me ne rimane poco per suonare 
oops


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma non credo il flauto, perche ti serve fiato....e io lo spreco con la canna...e me ne rimane poco per suonare
> oops


Ma a te i Rasta ti fanno un baffo, sorellina ....Ti immagino circondata da una nuvolona di Ganja ... Cristo non fumo da almeno 15 anni ... Ogni tanto lo sfizio mi viene, ma dovrei essere lontano dalla famiglia e dai figli in particolare, cosa che capita di rado.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma a te i Rasta ti fanno un baffo, sorellina ....Ti immagino circondata da una nuvolona di Ganja ... Cristo non fumo da almeno 15 anni ... Ogni tanto lo sfizio mi viene, ma dovrei essere lontano dalla famiglia e dai figli in particolare, cosa che capita di rado.


no ganja...non fumo erba...mi fa impararnoiare troppo...faccio una cifra di brutti pensieri....il fumo meglio....mi rilassa un casino...
dai che ci faremo un cannone insieme


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no ganja...non fumo erba...mi fa impararnoiare troppo...faccio una cifra di brutti pensieri....il fumo meglio....mi rilassa un casino...
> dai che ci faremo un cannone insieme


Ok ma poi inizio a parlare e a magnare roba dolce e ci vuole la mano di nostro Signore per fermarmi : almeno prima era così
Io l'erba l'ho fumata raramente e fuori da confini patrii ma ricordo crasse risate: ovviamente credo l'effetto cambi a seconda dello stato d'animo e del fisico


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2014)

Neanche una che ha citato il flauto di pelle? Quanta ipocrisia in questi thread culturali.

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Neanche una che ha citato il flauto di pelle? Quanta ipocrisia in questi thread culturali.
> 
> Buscopann


Buscopann, ti prego, questo è un 3 D serio.
Non te ne eri reso conto forse? :rotfl: :up:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Buscopann, ti prego, questo è un 3 D serio.
> Non te ne eri reso conto forse? :rotfl: :up:


Ma io sono serissimo 

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma io sono serissimo
> 
> Buscopann


E le bolas di pelle?
Che hai contro le signore che suonano quelle?


----------



## Buscopann (2 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *E le bolas di pelle*?
> Che hai contro le signore che suonano quelle?


Ma quelle mica sono uno strumentomusicale. Sono un'arma da caccia 

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (2 Ottobre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma quelle mica sono uno strumentomusicale. Sono un'arma da caccia
> 
> Buscopann


Quisquile, bazzecole, amenità .....Che vuoi che sia .... Sempre di pelle sono :rotfl::carneval:


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mollo questa e mene vado...prima che mi menate.
> Il LAUNCHPAD. :im-ok:


Ih ih ih, dilettante! 

[video=youtube;Mgy1S8qymx0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgy1S8qymx0[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma le canne non aiutano a suonare meglio?


Mettiamola così: a volte sì, a volte no.


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2014)

*Questo è da anni che mi fa venire l'acquolina in bocca....*


----------



## Flavia (2 Ottobre 2014)

la chitarra, ma 
non sono stata mai 
particolarmente brava
è da tanto tempo che 
non suono più, ogni tanto
penso di ricominciare
però poi ... vabbhè


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> la chitarra, ma
> non sono stata mai
> particolarmente brava
> è da tanto tempo che
> ...



Ciao

stessa cosa. Ma suonavo i tre flauti (piccolo, mediano e grande). 
Ma niente. Non sono tanto portata ... in questo campo, sono una consumante ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (2 Ottobre 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al momento la mia preferita.


GIBSON?


----------



## Flavia (2 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> stessa cosa. Ma suonavo i tre flauti (piccolo, mediano e grande).
> Ma niente. Non sono tanto portata ... in questo campo, sono una consumante ...
> ...



sono sempre stata affascinata
ma come te non sono portata
a mio parere non ho orecchio
anche se il mio maestro 
diceva il contrario
la chitarra ora è dentro un armadio
ascolto, consumo, e mi allieto
grazie alla bravura degli altri


----------



## contepinceton (2 Ottobre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> sono sempre stata affascinata
> ma come te non sono portata
> a mio parere non ho orecchio
> anche se il mio maestro
> ...


Dove osano le aquile...
Impossibile superare queste cose con una chitarra elettrica...
[video=youtube;CY29JlyAH7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY29JlyAH7c[/video]

Flavia ascolta 
la solitudine di questa melodia è unica...


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> GIBSON?


http://www.prsguitars.com/


----------



## Flavia (2 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove osano le aquile...
> Impossibile superare queste cose con una chitarra elettrica...
> [video=youtube;CY29JlyAH7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CY29JlyAH7c[/video]
> 
> ...


è stupefacente come la musica
dona emozioni ad ognuno di noi
solitudine? non so
tanta malinconia, e
qualche accenno di speranza


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Uagliò, vi ho aperto un'autostrada; sbizzarriamoci !:up:


Ho ben poco da sbizzarrirmi perché la mia è certezza granitica: pianoforte - Beethoven.

Ma lolapal ha pure ragione: la voce ... solo che cantanti... bah...


----------



## Hellseven (3 Ottobre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> http://www.prsguitars.com/


La chitarra del mitico Carlos, dunque.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho ben poco da sbizzarrirmi perché la mia è certezza granitica: pianoforte - Beethoven.
> 
> Ma lolapal ha pure ragione: la voce ... solo che cantanti... bah...


Allora per esempio si parla tanto male di fb...
Ok...ma non posso dimenticare che internet mi ha donato la miniera di youtube dove scopri tesori nascosti come questo che ti dedico...
Io che sono addetto ai lavori, ero fermo alle integrali storiche dei giganti: Kempff e Bachhause...Schnabel
Ma ecco che grazie a youtube scopro sta roba qui
di una donna che visse in un certo modo:

[video=youtube;FUpb5PMD700]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUpb5PMD700[/video]

Maria Grinberg was born on September 6, 1908 in Odessa, Ukraine, then part of the Russian Empire, into a family of the local Jewish intelligentsia. Her father was a Hebrew scholar and her mother taught piano privately. Until the age of 18, Maria took piano lessons from Odessa's noted teacher David Aisberg. Eventually she became a pupil of Felix Blumenfeld (who also taught Vladimir Horowitz) and later, after his death, continued her studies with Konstantin Igumnov at the Moscow Conservatory. In 1935, she won the Second Prize at the Second All-Union Pianist Competition.

in 1937 both her husband and her father were arrested and executed as "enemies of the people".[citation needed] The pianist was fired by the state-run management and got a job as an accompanist of an amateur choreography group. During that time, she occasionally participated in concert performances playing timpani. Somehow, she later was readmitted as a piano soloist. She became a much-sought-after pianist in Moscow, with concerts in Leningrad, Riga, Tallinn, Voronezh, Tbilisi, Baku and other cities all over the Soviet Union.

At the age of 50, after Joseph Stalin died, she was finally allowed to travel abroad. In all, Grinberg went on 14 performing tours - 12 times in the Soviet bloc countries and twice in the Netherlands where she became a nationally acclaimed figure.


Only at the age of 55, was she granted her first – and last – honorary title of Distinguished Artist of the Russian Soviet Federation.[citation needed] At 61, she was given a professorship at the Gnessin Institute of Music. Among those on the long list of her pupils are Michael Bischoffberger, Naum Shtarkman and Regina Shamvili.

In 1970, her 13-LP album set featuring all of Beethoven's 32 piano sonatas was released. This was the first time a Russian pianist recorded the complete set of the Beethoven piano sonatas.[citation needed] Three months before the pianist died, in 1978, critic Yudenich called these recordings in the Sovetskaya Muzyka magazine "a true feat of art".[citation needed]


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2014)

*Altro mio amore colossale Franz Liszt*

Molti pensano che l'opera musicale sia un insieme chiuso, qualcosa che si impone unicamente in una certa maniera.
Invece non sempre è così: almeno non lo è per Liszt.
Nessuna musica si è vista così nuova e originale come quella di Liszt, originale almeno quanto quella di Mussorgsky.

Il concetto innovativo è l'opera aperta...suscettibile sempre di ulteriori trasformazioni.
Il concetto innovativo è l'emancipazione dalla partitura, dal segno scritto, NO...la partitura offre solo un'idea di come sia una data musica che poi si realizzerà nel momento delicatissimo della sua interpretazione.

In questi giorni di preparazione del mio prossimo concerto, vi è anche lo Sposalizio della Vergine nella sua veste organistica...

[video=youtube;RPT5dNbKTU8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPT5dNbKTU8[/video]

Ma questa non è affatto una trascrizione dall'originale...per pianoforte...

[video=youtube;b-XjrjzXjjA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-XjrjzXjjA[/video]

Eppure la materia è la stessa...
Il pretesto per fare musica lo stesso...

Infine si resta imbarazzati quando si riesce per la prima volta nella vita a vedere i manoscritti della Sonata in si minore...perchè si pensava alla sua struttura particolarissima compatta e si scoprono quante vie nascoste poi abbandonate avesse intrapreso il compositore...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Ottobre 2014)

Prima veste della materia...
[video=youtube;G3m-DBAGrKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3m-DBAGrKo[/video]

Seconda veste o terza veste...

[video=youtube;c4nynG5EM-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4nynG5EM-8[/video]

E infine Poema Sinfonico...

[video=youtube;wIhdeoj0IfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIhdeoj0IfU[/video]

Nell'esecuzione immensa di Kurt Masur


----------



## Trinità (8 Ottobre 2014)

Colaiuta, la sa suonare......[video=youtube;P0dPZbkCLNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0dPZbkCLNM[/video]


----------

